# Food grade epoxy wood filler



## etivancic (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm making my first "Marc Spagnolo cutting board". I'm using Black Walnut and I think the other wod was Chesnut. Either way, some of the wood has checks or cracks that run straight through the board. I'm looking for a liguid wood filler/epoxy I could pour into those crack to ensure they dont ever become loose and seal out moisture. Something clear would be best to not hide the beauty/interest these checks have contributed. I'l try and post pics soon.
I know there's something like this out there for all you salad bowl turners….

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I used Lee Valley's 5 minute epoxy (G1 or G2) or the product from West's also carried by Lee Valley.
Food safe epoxy is more hype than fact.

Regards
Bob


----------



## etivancic (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone used this:
http://www.systemthree.com/pt88.asp

Anyone know if it's OK for indirect food contact?


----------



## suzanneb (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi - I was interested in this topic. My project is a very old and very distressed cutting board / butcher block that has apparently been used as some sort of work table - is FULL of what looks like the ends of nails, and has holes and craters (largest about 1/2 inch round by maybe 1/8 in deep)-customer inquires about using it as kitchen island and I said we'd have to pound each one of the blue-zillion nails and whatnot in and then I'd hope to skim over some food-safe stuff in all the holes, and then I'd hope to be able to proceed with minimal sanding so as to preserve most of the character. 
I checked into Lee Valley's G1 and G2-wondering Bob if you'd elaborate, what's the "hype?" 
Lee valley told me Titebond III would be ideal, but my partner implied that sanding this would be like trying to sand latex paint! 
HMMMMMMM…...


----------

